
Reinforcement Learning 10: Classic Games Case Study (2018) [video] - lawrenceyan
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ld28AU7DDB4
======
MasterScrat
This video is part of the "Advanced Deep Learning & Reinforcement Learning"
series:
[https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLqYmG7hTraZDNJre23vqC...](https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLqYmG7hTraZDNJre23vqCGIVpfZ_K2RZs)

> This course, taught originally at UCL and recorded for online access, has
> two interleaved parts that converge towards the end of the course. One part
> is on machine learning with deep neural networks, the other part is about
> prediction and control using reinforcement learning. The two strands come
> together when we discuss deep reinforcement learning, where deep neural
> networks are trained as function approximators in a reinforcement learning
> setting.

> The deep learning stream of the course will cover a short introduction to
> neural networks and supervised learning with TensorFlow, followed by
> lectures on convolutional neural networks, recurrent neural networks, end-
> to-end and energy-based learning, optimization methods, unsupervised
> learning as well as attention and memory. Possible applications areas to be
> discussed include object recognition and natural language processing.

